# two Sayas



## jessf (Feb 1, 2016)

First time making sayas. Bubinga for my neeman and rosewood for my deba. Friction fit for both.


----------



## pleue (Feb 1, 2016)

They look great, is the top one a two piece or three?


----------



## pkjames (Feb 1, 2016)

super awesome bevel!


----------



## jessf (Feb 1, 2016)

Not sure I know the difference. But I can say both are made with a wedge at spine that sets the taper to the edge. I imagine that makes them three pieces. The given the thickness and single bevel of the deba I ended up steam bending the top piece of wood around a form before gluing it up. I sanded the bend flat to emulate the shape of the blade.


----------



## HHH Knives (Feb 1, 2016)

Very nice work.


----------



## toddnmd (Feb 2, 2016)

Very nice work. The diagonal bubinga grain certainly adds something, and I really like the bevel on the rosewood.


----------



## chefcomesback (Feb 2, 2016)

Very nice work


----------



## scotchef38 (Feb 2, 2016)

They look great,good job&#128077;


----------



## marc4pt0 (Feb 2, 2016)

Very nicely done!


----------



## jessf (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks ya'll. I need to replenish my 00 steel wool so I can buff out a decent sheen.


----------



## adig (Feb 2, 2016)

Inspiring work man. Looks great for a first time.


----------



## jessf (Feb 2, 2016)

adig said:


> Inspiring work man. Looks great for a first time.



Thanks. Now that i have the basics down i can work on wood selection and the finer details. An excuse to buy more knives


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Feb 3, 2016)

Nice))


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 10, 2016)

Cool looking Deba saya


----------



## stoltefot (Feb 12, 2016)

Great work and nice looking woods


----------



## jessf (Feb 12, 2016)

stoltefot said:


> Great work and nice looking woods



You need to buy a man dinner first before complementing his wood. 
I want to relief carve the deba saya. So this thread may have some life yet.


----------



## Dardeau (Feb 12, 2016)

Marko Tsourkan just said your sayas were nice. Dang.


----------

